# Ranger Lake - Strongsville



## fenwick6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Has anyone fished recently at Ranger Lake near the Strongsville Pike entrance? I used to fish there years ago and caught some decent bass...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I did a search for you since you only have 1 post. All I got besides your post was many on West Branch and Ranger Julie!
There are past posts on Ranger Lake but you'll have to dig for it.


----------



## djrockytop (Jul 12, 2013)

Found the thread Dave, it's here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=151509


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

I just stocked about 500 adult largemouth bass in Ranger Lake late last fall. I had one spring trout angler using spinners "complain" all he was catching was a bunch of bass! Wish I had his problem. I'll be putting more bass and adult panfish in there this fall. If you are interested in details, the Ranger Lake Management Plan written this summer is available here:http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/NaturalResourcePublications.aspx

Mike


----------



## fenwick6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info Mike, I will definitely be fishing Ranger again.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> I just stocked about 500 adult largemouth bass in Ranger Lake late last fall. I had one spring trout angler using spinners "complain" all he was catching was a bunch of bass! Wish I had his problem. I'll be putting more bass and adult panfish in there this fall. If you are interested in details, the Ranger Lake Management Plan written this summer is available here:http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/NaturalResourcePublications.aspx
> 
> Mike


I was wondering why I was catching tons of dinkers this spring and summer  I can't wait to catch them again and again till we got some 3 1/2 - 5lbs. That's if people stop taking them! Thanks Mike!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fenwick6 (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree. I wish more people did catch and release.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike, do you know if there are any plans to stock the ponds at the new Acacia park, or are they still doing the study/research on it? It's about 5-10 minutes from where I work, and I go biking or for a walk there occasionally after work, but have never fished there yet.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

TheUkrainian said:


> Mike, do you know if there are any plans to stock the ponds at the new Acacia park, or are they still doing the study/research on it? It's about 5-10 minutes from where I work, and I go biking or for a walk there occasionally after work, but have never fished there yet.


Funny you ask, since I'll be doing a fish population survey (electrofishing) at the bigger lake there off Richmond Road this Sat Sept 7 from about 8:00-11:00am. Come on down and observe it if you can. Once I have a better idea what the fish population characteristics are there I'll be in a better position regarding making stocking decisions there in the future.

Mike


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds awesome. If I'm free Saturday I'll definitely have to come check it out. 

-Ihor

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Where off Richmond Road is it located


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

There is no parking off Richmond Road, so you have to park on the south end of the park off Cedar and walk or bike to the lake in the NW corner of the property. Here is a map: http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Reservations-Partners/Acacia-Reservation-17.aspx

Mike


----------



## ForShore (Aug 30, 2013)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> Funny you ask, since I'll be doing a fish population survey (electrofishing) at the bigger lake there off Richmond Road this Sat Sept 7 from about 8:00-11:00am. Come on down and observe it if you can. Once I have a better idea what the fish population characteristics are there I'll be in a better position regarding making stocking decisions there in the future.
> 
> Mike


I'm curious to know what showed up in the fish population survey at Acacia?


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

ForShore said:


> I'm curious to know what showed up in the fish population survey at Acacia?


We got a decent number of largemouth bass in the lake at Acacia, but all under 12". Bluegill were also fairly stunted. Plenty of carp, unfortunately, and some big goldfish. The highlight of the day was seeing an osprey catch a big orange goldfish!

Mike


----------



## fenwick6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mike,

Are you going to be stocking Ranger, Ledge or Judges soon?


----------



## fenwick6 (Aug 28, 2013)

My Son caught a bass this morning at ledge






and it made his day


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> I just stocked about 500 adult largemouth bass in Ranger Lake late last fall. I had one spring trout angler using spinners "complain" all he was catching was a bunch of bass! Wish I had his problem. I'll be putting more bass and adult panfish in there this fall. If you are interested in details, the Ranger Lake Management Plan written this summer is available here:http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/NaturalResourcePublications.aspx
> 
> Mike


How do you get to the rest of the lake? There is the open area by the parking lot....but how do you get to the rest of the lake?


----------



## fenwick6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Last time I fished it you had to walk through the woods to hit the right and left sides. Be careful if you go to the right ( from the parking lot) the hill is steep at times.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Cleveland Metroparks,

Did Acacias other two ponds have fish in them?


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

fenwick6 said:


> My Son caught a bass this morning at ledge
> View attachment 84039
> and it made his day


WHAT he get him with?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Cleveland Metroparks,
> 
> Did Acacias other two ponds have fish in them?


Yes, they do.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What kind of fish are found in the other 2 ponds?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Mainly largemouth. Small ones.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------

